# Right way to migrate 11.1 r326098 to 11.2 r348355 with zroot on geli



## goshanecr (May 29, 2019)

Good day!

I have a box with *FreeBSD 11.1-STABLE r326098 amd64*. It have a ZFS root on GELI encrypted providers:

```
zpool status
  pool: bootpool
 state: ONLINE
  scan: none requested
config:

        NAME        STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
        bootpool    ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-0  ONLINE       0     0     0
            ada0p3  ONLINE       0     0     0
            ada1p3  ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: No known data errors

  pool: zroot
 state: ONLINE
  scan: none requested
config:

        NAME            STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
        zroot           ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-0      ONLINE       0     0     0
            ada0p5.eli  ONLINE       0     0     0
            ada1p5.eli  ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: No known data errors
```
And I need upgrade that box to supported version. 
Please, point me to steps which I need to do in that case.

Doing backup of files is obviously  But is it some important steps with loader update? 
Or just accurate regular steps for building system from sources?

Also from searching forums, I found important thing to add in /boot/loader.conf

```
kern.vty=sc
```

And after 11.1 -> 11.2 same question fpr 11.2 -> 12 
Many thanks!


----------



## SirDice (May 29, 2019)

goshanecr said:


> Or just accurate regular steps for building system from sources?


Handbook: 23.5. Updating FreeBSD from Source

You might want to take the opportunity to do a source upgrade to 11.2-RELEASE and use freebsd-update(8) from then on.


----------



## goshanecr (May 30, 2019)

*SirDice*, thanks! 

Upgrading process finished successfull with standard way.


----------

